# How do you shave?



## likenobodyelse (Aug 1, 2013)

What parts of your body do you shave and how do you shave them?

  Personally, I shave nothing! I'm not really hairy but I love the body hair that I do have. I like my facial hair too. In my opinion, a man should have some hair on him. I'm sick of all these guys who shave themselves... it's like self-mutilation and it's disgusting. D: My ex shaved everywhere on his body... notice how I said EX. Only excuse for a man shaving himself is if he's an Olympic swimmer. Otherwise, keep it all on. It's just disgraceful for a man to shave his body hair. 

 However, I do have an electric razor that I've used before I go on job interviews and when I want to look really formal. But only on my face.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Nobody could possibly give less of a fuck about what you do with your body and you should offer the same to others.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

Why do I have a feeling that this topic is going to end badly? 

However, I personally hate shaving and think it's a waste of time because it's just going to grow back with a vengeance. However I also hate some hair. I'm screwed either way.


----------



## Percy (Aug 1, 2013)

Misomie said:


> Why do I have a feeling that this topic is going to end badly?


New person, first post.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

So you dumped someone because they did something as simple as shaving? Bit harsh, innit?

In other news, I only shave my facial hair and a little bit of my neck.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

Usually just my neck, chin, and upper lip.

How do I shave them? Along the direction they're growing so I don't get ingrown hairs.



likenobodyelse said:


> I'm sick of all these guys who shave themselves... it's like self-mutilation and it's disgusting.



No it's not, you fucking hippie.

Wait, why would someone who doesn't believe in shaving even make a thread like this?


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 1, 2013)

I only shave my face since because of my age it'll grow through all patchy and horrible if I just leave it.

But yeah, OP, we didn't need to know about your body hair fetish. And dumping your SO because they did shave was a kind of a dick move IMO.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

With a razor and some soap, usually


----------



## Mehru (Aug 1, 2013)

Trim the lady/man bits, keep all hair that is seen frequently under control, style facial hair to your chosen preference.

Or contract Alopecia.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

likenobodyelse said:


> What parts of your body do you shave and how do you shave them?
> 
> Personally, I shave nothing! I'm not really hairy but I love the body hair that I do have. I like my facial hair too. In my opinion, a man should have some hair on him. I'm sick of all these guys who shave themselves... it's like self-mutilation and it's disgusting. D: My ex shaved everywhere on his body... notice how I said EX. Only excuse for a man shaving himself is if he's an Olympic swimmer. Otherwise, keep it all on. It's just disgraceful for a man to shave his body hair.
> 
> However, I do have an electric razor that I've used before I go on job interviews and when I want to look really formal. But only on my face.



Why does this read like a creepy Craigslist ad?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Wait, why would someone who doesn't believe in shaving even make a thread like this?



Probably so OP can laugh at all us shaving freaks, most likely an ego boost to feel proud of having more body hair than anyone. I dunno.


----------



## Teal (Aug 1, 2013)

Well this thread (and the OP) isn't creepy at all.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 1, 2013)

I cover my face in philladelphia cheese then scrape my stubble off with a samurai sword...


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> Well this thread (and the OP) isn't creepy at all.


They're almost the norm these days



TobyDingo said:


> I cover my face in philladelphia cheese then scrape my stubble off with a samurai sword...


That's a waste of cream cheese à² __à²


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I cover my face in philladelphia cheese then scrape my stubble off with a samurai sword...



I use a circular saw followed by a blowtorch to cauterize those annoying little cuts I get.


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't have to shave. I haven't enough facial hair. 
I don't think it's mutilation, though. I think it's something one does to appear professional, like Tuvok. He just has so much dignity. He shaved with a straight edge razor even when he was completely blind in the Star Trek Voyager episode, "The Year of Hell."
If you think that anything in Star Trek is disgusting, then you disgust me.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 1, 2013)

likenobodyelse said:


> all these guys who shave themselves... it's like self-mutilation


It is NOTHING like self mutilation. It is just hair. 

Personally, I like guys that aren't excessively hairy. Being hairy is a turnoff to me. I am also not a fan of facial hair... I've kissed guys with facial hair and it was not fun for me.

As for me... I do my pits, forearms and ladyparts. My legs aren't hairy at all though. Regular razor. I have PCOS which causes facial hair growth, so tweezers and depilatory cream takes care of that, though electrolysis would be nice.


----------



## Azure (Aug 1, 2013)

i dont

at all

anywhere

ok every once in a while, i burn the nose hairs

but thats usually an accident


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Skullmiser said:


> I don't have to shave. I haven't enough facial hair.
> I don't think it's mutilation, though. I think it's something one does to appear professional, like Tuvok. He just has so much dignity. He shaved with a straight edge razor even when he was completely blind in the Star Trek Voyager episode, "The Year of Hell."
> If you think that anything in Star Trek is disgusting, then you disgust me.



Do you like have a list of Star Trek episodes with you at all times or do you come up with these on the top of your head. Either way I'm massively impressed.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 1, 2013)

I hate most body hair on myself. Facial hair is fine.

Could care less about it on others.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Azure said:


> i dont
> 
> at all
> 
> ...



lmao I have like, this head for my shaverthing that's basically a spinning blade that cuts nosehairs.

I'm scared to try it


----------



## Mentova (Aug 1, 2013)

Shave your face, or at least trim your facial hair. Nobody likes a gross ass neckbeard.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Shave your face, or at least trim your facial hair. Nobody likes a gross ass neckbeard.



hey now, I like a man who can pull off a sweet neckbeard.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm scared to try it


Do it... and video yourself doing it. Post it on YouTube and get internet-famous. 



Mentova said:


> Shave your face, or at least trim your facial hair. Nobody likes a gross ass neckbeard.


Thiiiiiiiiis!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> hey now, I like a man who can pull off a sweet neckbeard.



Yeah, but how often does that actually happen?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Do it... and video yourself doing it. Post it on YouTube and get internet-famous.



It's not a bad idea. 0:

But I'm scared of like, getting skin caught in it and being like, sucked in or something.



Saliva said:


> Yeah, but how often does that actually happen?



I was actually being silly, but there's some action heroes who have thick stubble that goes all the way down their neck and looks manly.

It doesn't work unless you have a strong jaw and neck to begin with though. Or a splendid chin. Judge Dredd's chin is quite impressive.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

For my face I shave like my grandpappy; safety razor and soap. Five-blade cartridges... _fuck off_ with your five-blade cartridges.


----------



## Saga (Aug 1, 2013)

So I guess I'll be the first one to go there
But the only place I shave is downstairs

Because nothing turns me off more than too much hair in teh regions.

Edit before I look like a neckbeard: I dont grow facial hair.
Well not really. It gets to a point and stops. So maybe, once in a blue moon.


----------



## Azure (Aug 1, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Shave your face, or at least trim your facial hair. Nobody likes a gross ass neckbeard.


i dont have a neckbeard

i have a full, glorious beard and moustache, some of it happens to be on my neck

didnt you know im fucking grizzly adams?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Saga said:


> So I guess I'll be the first one to go there
> But the only place I shave is downstairs
> 
> Because nothing turns me off more than too much hair in teh regions.



I will admit that I'm tempted to try that, but I fear that with my body I'd look like I'm 12 years old or something.

Knobshaving only really seems to work on toned guys or ridiculously slim ones that look like girls anyway. 

I know this because of too many pornos.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> For my face I shave like my grandpappy; safety razor and soap. Five-blade cartridges... _fuck off_ with your five-blade cartridges.


No cut-throats? Damn you, shave like a _maaaaan _


----------



## Saga (Aug 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I will admit that I'm tempted to try that, but I fear that with my body I'd look like I'm 12 years old or something.
> 
> Knobshaving only really seems to work on toned guys or ridiculously slim ones that look like girls anyway.
> 
> I know this because of too many pornos.


It's nice if you use barber shears
You have to be more careful but the result leaves some hair but not so little that you look 2yung.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Saga said:


> It's nice if you use barber shears
> You have to be more careful but the result leaves some hair but not so little that you look 2yung.



If I'm going to do anything with my man parts, it's going to be the man way.

Bring me either wax pads or a chainaxe.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I will admit that I'm tempted to try that, but I fear that with my body I'd look like I'm 12 years old or something.
> 
> Knobshaving only really seems to work on toned guys or ridiculously slim ones that look like girls anyway.
> 
> I know this because of too many pornos.



Luckily porn doesn't = real life. :u

And if someone is going to compare you with a 12 year old just because of no hair, then that's beyond stupid. And sort of creepy.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> No cut-throats? Damn you, shave like a _maaaaan _



Pfft, shaving was perfected with the invention of the safety razor. It is a masterful example of a simple and efficient technology.

Keep them away from your junk though.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Keep them away from your junk though.


Oh god do people really do that


----------



## septango (Aug 1, 2013)

likenobodyelse said:


> In my opinion, a man should have some hair on him. I'm sick of all these guys who shave themselves... it's like self-mutilation and it's disgusting.



hell, self mutilation is part of being human boyo, haircuts, braces, peircings 

I dont know what more to add.... i guess *insert fuur/bodyhair joke here*


----------



## Zerig (Aug 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Oh god do people really do that



Yeah. I know this guy who tried to shave his balls with a cheap razor and cut them pretty bad. He had to go to the emergency room.

Everyone knows you use an electric razor for that.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Oh god do people really do that



Oh my yes. I wouldn't do it myself, and I'm pretty good with a razor. Have to use a beard trimmer to keep everything down there respectable.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 1, 2013)

likenobodyelse said:


> What parts of your body do you shave and how do you shave them?
> 
> Personally, I shave nothing! I'm not really hairy but I love the body hair that I do have. I like my facial hair too. In my opinion, a man should have some hair on him. I'm sick of all these guys who shave themselves... it's like self-mutilation and it's disgusting. D: My ex shaved everywhere on his body... notice how I said EX. Only excuse for a man shaving himself is if he's an Olympic swimmer. Otherwise, keep it all on. *It's just disgraceful for a man to shave his body hair. *
> 
> However, I do have an electric razor that I've used before I go on job interviews and when I want to look really formal. But only on my face.



Oh hello there, antiquated gender-stereotypes.
You seem to be coming with a new brand of stupid and a fresh waft of bullshit, how lovely!


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

Who wants to bet that the OP will never come back?


----------



## Machine (Aug 1, 2013)

Shaving is like self-mutilation?

This is dumb and you should feel dumb.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 1, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Who wants to bet that the OP will never come back?



I hope not, 1 post wonder threads are the best threads.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 1, 2013)

Single-bladed razor, warm water+soap on the face, cold water on the razor. One pass with the grain, another against, then once more with. Although I do like the scruff once in awhile. Adds a bit of handsome rogue to the look. Also had to completely shave my entire body for swimming. Shit feels weird, man.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 1, 2013)

I only shave my face.  I swam all the way through my undergrad career, so I did the whole body shaving thing about 3 times a years on average.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Aug 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I hope not, 1 post wonder threads are the best threads.



They come in, spout one bit of glorious nonsense, and then disappear!

I shave my face cept a little scruffy goatee. Also I trim everywhere else with an electric razor cause I think it looks unsightly otherwise.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 1, 2013)

I wait until the hairs are so long it's painful to shave, because I'm a lazyass like that.

Also, manscaping happens on occasion, but not by any means frequently - perhaps twice a year at most. It's not really necessary, though.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 1, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Yeah. I know this guy who tried to shave his balls with a cheap razor and cut them pretty bad. He had to go to the emergency room.
> 
> Everyone knows you use an electric razor for that.



Well, I've learned something about shaving today.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2013)

I use an electric shaver now and then on my face. Less frequently when I don't feel the need to be presentable. 

If shaving didn't irritate my skin I would shave my whole body, excluding pubic hair. I very much dislike having body hair and it makes me feel ugly.


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 1, 2013)

I shave my face, head, trim my manbits. I use a chainsaw with only the sharpest chains available at Lowes. :V


----------



## powderhound (Aug 1, 2013)

I used to swim competitively as well. Carb loading shaving parties, there's nothing quite like'm.

No sharing razors. Ya'll keep your hepatitis to your self.

On that note:

How many go to a Barbour that still offers to shave your neck after a haircut? 

This was offered to me the other day. Bad bad bad idea in the world of hep c these days. I'm surprised its not illegal. Just say no bro!



Lomberdia said:


> I shave my face, head, trim my manbits. I use a chainsaw with only the sharpest chains available at Lowes. :V


Pfft. You ain't gonna get anywhere with a POS safety chain from Lowes. Real men use unguarded chains, from a saw shop. Now that's shaving.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 1, 2013)

Some swimmers will leave a strip on the underside of the forearm to get better grip on the water.

I shave my face everyday. I also shave my armpits monthly or I get ingrown hairs.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 1, 2013)

shave your fucking necks goddamn


----------



## powderhound (Aug 1, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Some swimmers will leave a strip on the underside of the forearm to get better grip on the water.



Nah, kills your glide. 

The longer your are the faster you glide... in the water that is. I really think shaving for swimming primarily changes how you feel the water because your whole body becomes very sensitive. It feels fast, but I don't think it really makes much difference unless your pushing records. Your times get better because you yourself are more trained as you get to the events that prompt you to taper and shave.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 1, 2013)

powderhound said:


> I used to swim competitively as well. Carb loading shaving parties, there's nothing quite like'm.



I was a distance swimmer and could not carbo-load.  I did better with more protein, like a big greasy burger.  I was weird.

I remember being in hotel rooms with three or four other guys and everyone picking some part of the room and shaving.  It was just normal haha.  



Inciatus said:


> Some swimmers will leave a strip on the underside of the forearm to get better grip on the water.



Jeez, I swam for essentially my entire life, and I never knew anyone that did that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 1, 2013)

I shave my face pretty much everyday. I look good with facial hair, but I just hate it. Food gets caught in it too easily and I look older. 

I used to shave my pits too for when I'd wear sleeveless shirts to midnight showings of the Rocky Horror Picture Show...god, it hurts when it grows back. >.<


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 1, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> Jeez, I swam for essentially my entire life, and I never knew anyone that did that.


Maybe they were just weird or it may have just been psychological.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 1, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> I was a distance swimmer and could not carbo-load.  I did better with more protein, like a big greasy burger.  I was weird.
> 
> I remember being in hotel rooms with three or four other guys and everyone picking some part of the room and shaving.  It was just normal haha.



Good lord. Something tells me you would not be welcome back at that hotel ever again. It was an exclusively outside deal, with many many large pots of pasta. Touch up only at the hotel. Dito on distance. 200 IM, 500 free are my fav. Pasta's what they told us to eat, so we ate it. One guy refused to shave once and we dry shaved him pool side under duress. 



BouncyOtter said:


> Jeez, I swam for essentially my entire life, and I never knew anyone that did that.



Cuz they don't.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 1, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Good lord. Something tells me you would not be welcome back at that hotel ever again. It was an exclusively outside deal, with many many large pots of pasta. Touch up only at the hotel. Dito on distance. 200 IM, 500 free are my fav. Pasta's what they told us to eat, so we ate it. One guy refused to shave once and we dry shaved him pool side under duress.



I know my team never got any complaints.  We seemed to stay in the same hotels for meets we had every year.  Looking back on it, I wouldn't want to be the people staying in the rooms after we left.  Those are actually very similar to my big three events.  Mine were the 1650 (1000 in dual meets since no one wants to sit around for that thing to finish), 200 fly, and 400 IM.

Ugh, dry shaving.  I imagine he decided he would shave after that (or he quit).


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2013)

When I don't have money to afford shaving cream, my shaving is usually a "Memphis special"- a dry rub across my face that causes pain and bleeding, but keeps my face free of a beard (though not open sores) for a few days. When I do use shaving cream, I do like having a smooth face and it feels nice. I do shave "down there" because genital hair can get very scratchy and that hair sops up sweat in the heat of the summer, which is not very hygienic at all. Concerning the chest, arms, legs, and torso, I personally let that hair grow out because a wolf needs to have a pelt. So I shave my beard to be presentable, my pubic area because it itches when left hairy, but nothing else. I knew of men who actually did manscape but I never saw the reason for doing that.


----------



## likenobodyelse (Aug 1, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Who wants to bet that the OP will never come back?


Nope, still here. :V


----------



## Khaki (Aug 2, 2013)

powderhound said:


> How many go to a Barber that still offers to shave your neck after a haircut?



I have considered it.

A cheap safety razor (preferably sharp) and some cold water to rinse with (if water is freely available), usually does the job.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey eversleep what's going on bro?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 2, 2013)

I have perma-stubble because my beard dulls the razor in like 3 swipes.

/manly


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 2, 2013)

I shave with the claws of eagles.


----------



## Saga (Aug 2, 2013)

I expected this thread to become something terribly awkward
Instead it became a macho manly discussion with golden advice here and there.


----------



## Cain (Aug 2, 2013)

SHAVE EVERYTHING!

EVERYTHING


----------



## Misomie (Aug 2, 2013)

Saga said:


> I expected this thread to become something terribly awkward Instead it became a macho manly discussion with golden advice here and there.


  You probably just jinxed it...  But I agree, this forum could have made it go bad so quickly. XD


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

I shave my pits and my legs (mainly because I have to as a deal with my mom).

Also OP you're a bad person for being so shallow and you should feel bad.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't really shave all that much, other then occasional trimming down there. I'm not very hairy.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 2, 2013)

I use an electric razor to repeatedly destroy the neckbeard that keeps trying to take form. 

Every now and then it whispers to me, telling me that I should "Buy a Fedora".


----------



## Maejin (Aug 2, 2013)

I shave the whole @#$%@ out of my face with old school recipe  william's mug shaving soap and wilkinson sword brush(something like that)
I hate having that in my visage it is really annoying and unscally...


----------



## Car Fox (Aug 2, 2013)

Anything other than my face and pits is (to me) personal. I usually don't completely shave off my facial hair, while anywhere is is a complete shave. I normally interchange between a manual razor, and electric shaver when it comes to my face, but anywhere else is shave by a manual razor. I shave my face for styling reasons, whereas anywhere else is for cleanliness.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I shave my face pretty much everyday. I look good with facial hair, but I just hate it. Food gets caught in it too easily and I look older.
> 
> *I used to shave my pits too *for when I'd wear sleeveless shirts to midnight showings of the Rocky Horror Picture Show...god,* it hurts when it grows back.* >.<



I was about to try this, but maybe not now.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Aug 2, 2013)

I shave my pits daily, my crotch every few months, and my legs semi-annually.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I was about to try this, but maybe not now.



If you have to, just use a beard trimmer. It got so warm for a while there I took drastic measures to stay comfortable :/


----------



## Riho (Aug 2, 2013)

I hate all of my body hair except for that which is on top of my head.
Although, I've considered attempting to grow a handlebar mustache to scare children with.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 2, 2013)

Let's see: rarely shavemy face a bit when my mom makes me, have tried manscaping and bumhole shaving, gave up on those.



I just use the plain razor, I don't cut myself.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 2, 2013)

I trim my goatee and I shave my neck. People tell me that I should do something about my back, chest,  and belly hair but I think it's hawt. I like cock as much as the next guy but manscaping is hella gay.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 2, 2013)

Riho said:


> I hate all of my body hair except for that which is on top of my head.
> Although, I've considered attempting to grow a handlebar mustache to scare children with.



That avatar is beyond creepy.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 2, 2013)

Why I hate shaving:






It just takes so darn long. ._.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 2, 2013)

I shave my mustache and the hair on my neck.
Otherwise, I don't shave. 
And I rarely shave. I try to avoid it unless I don't like how it looks and it bugs me enough. Or maybe if people bug me enough about it and I feel up to it. I don't know.

Anyways, this thread isn't that weird. Threads like this are pretty regular on at least one of the forums I go on.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2013)

I shave away all facial hair with a razor, and sometimes pull out back and  perineal hair. I'm not very hairy, but I still don't like having hair in those places.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 2, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> That avatar is beyond creepy.


I think your avatar is creepier.
Sorry...It...looks like a doll.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 2, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> Mine were the 1650 (1000 in dual meets since no one wants to sit around for that thing to finish), 200 fly, and 400 IM.



Hardcore. Those can be brutal in competition. I went neck and neck with a guy the entire 400 IM once. It was the only time I seriously thought I was going to vomit afterwords. I still sort of have a Pavlovian response to the words "400 IM." As for the guy we dry shaved, we just held him down, started dry shaving him, and buzzing his head. It wasn't long before it looked so awful he just caved and did it. 

I'm fairly hairless to begin with but I shave the fuz off my wrists for drysuit seals if I'm not using dry gloves. Decompression divers also have to keep unmentionables shaved because an adhesive condom is used to hook up to a pee valve in the drysuit. If you forget it won't stick and you'll have a blow out or it will stick too much and... Well either way it'll be a bad day.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I was about to try this, but maybe not now.



Take my advice and just trim it reeeeeeallly close.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I think your avatar is creepier.
> Sorry...It...looks like a doll.


Yours is creepy. It looks like some puppy thing is getting it in the butt


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yours is creepy. It looks like some puppy thing is getting it in the butt



The blush suggests it is


----------



## likenobodyelse (Aug 3, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I trim my goatee and I shave my neck. People tell me that I should do something about my back, chest,  and belly hair but I think it's hawt. I like cock as much as the next guy but manscaping is hella gay.


Awesome! You're absolutely right. Manscaping is dumb. Hey, if you don't mind, can I see some pics of your back and chest and tummy hair? :3 It sounds hella sexy.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

likenobodyelse said:


> Awesome! You're absolutely right. Manscaping is dumb. Hey, if you don't mind, can I see some pics of your back and chest and tummy hair? :3 It sounds hella sexy.


Shit like this is why you don't have friends


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

likenobodyelse said:


> Awesome! You're absolutely right. Manscaping is dumb. Hey, if you don't mind, can I see some pics of your back and chest and tummy hair? :3 It sounds hella sexy.


I don't know guys . . .
The force is not strong with this one.


What am I saying, there is no force.


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Shit like this is why you don't have friends


u are so mean and evil

i think it is sexy

send me pictures of all the embarassing features of your body plz


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I don't know guys . . .
> The force is not strong with this one.
> 
> 
> What am I saying, there is no force.


He's forcing himself here pretty hard though



Azure said:


> u are so mean and evil
> 
> i think it is sexy
> 
> send me pictures of all the embarassing features of your body plz


My whole body is an embarrassing feature :c


----------



## Hewge (Aug 3, 2013)

Azure said:


> u are so mean and evil
> 
> i think it is sexy
> 
> send me pictures of all the embarassing features of your body plz



Hey! Don't be selfish.

Let's all have pictures of Aleu features! Yeah!


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure if banned or resting.


----------



## Corto (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned. ModCP is being shitty so I had to use alternative methods, he can't post now. Now let us never mention him again, go back to talking about your pubic hair or whatever this thread is about.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 3, 2013)

Aight.
Eh, I just do legs.
The usual.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yours is creepy. It looks like some puppy thing is getting it in the butt





Gibby said:


> The blush suggests it is


Don't worry. That's not what it is. Here's the pic its from: http://safebooru.org/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=1034630


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 3, 2013)

I have an electric battery-operated razor that I use on my face every few days to stop it looking horrible. Apart from that, nothing really.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 3, 2013)

I always have some variety of facial hair that I have to shave around. Against the grain.


----------



## Riho (Aug 3, 2013)

likenobodyelse said:


> Awesome! You're absolutely right. Manscaping is dumb. Hey, if you don't mind, can I see some pics of your back and chest and tummy hair? :3 It sounds hella sexy.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Khaki (Aug 4, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Have tried manscaping and bumhole shaving.



Strewth, you are a brave one!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Strewth, you are a brave one!


I don't bother with a razor down there, I just grab and pull.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2013)

my face and all my lower body with a razor, also armpits. armpits are by far the worst area to shave. though i don't really do lower body often since i can just wear jeans to cover it up. though it does feel nice when i do shave there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 5, 2013)

I use a straight razor like a sir.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 5, 2013)

hahaha

_shaving_

haaaahahahahaha


----------



## Saga (Aug 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I use a straight razor like a sir.


The first "razor" I ever used was one of these because I was too embarrassed to buy one
Surprisingly I cut myself less with that dealio than with the normal razors.


----------



## Tao (Aug 5, 2013)

I shave everywhere using a Gillette, in the shower. Then I put on some body lotion to prevent razor burn! I also keep my razor soaking in rubbing alcohol when not in use. That also helps with razorburn :O


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> The first "razor" I ever used was one of these because I was too embarrassed to buy one
> Surprisingly I cut myself less with that dealio than with the normal razors.



I once shaved my arm with this bad boy on a bet I lost a couple months ago.
http://imageshack.us/a/img534/4652/iy32.jpg


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2013)

Tao said:


> I shave everywhere using a Gillette, in the shower.


Same here, except I only shave my face.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I once shaved my arm with this bad boy on a bet I lost a couple months ago.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img534/4652/iy32.jpg



It's a good way to tell if you've sharpened your knife properly.


----------



## nureintier (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't shaved at all in ten years or so. I'm not very hairy. I don't even see the point (for myself, I can understand other people shaving).


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

It's creepy but possible that someone is jerking off to this post, why would anyone care how you shave?


----------



## Atrayu (Aug 7, 2013)

How do I shave? With a razor, sometimes a sharp one. Sometimes I'll pluck my facial hairs out with tweezers, one hair at a time. I had a girlfriend who shaved my balls with a straight razor once. That was a harrowing experience.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 7, 2013)

Atrayu said:


> How do I shave? With a razor, sometimes a sharp one. Sometimes I'll pluck my facial hairs out with tweezers, one hair at a time. I had a girlfriend who shaved my balls with a straight razor once. That was a harrowing experience.



"Had" being the key word in this statement?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 7, 2013)

Khaki said:


> "Had" being the key word in this statement?



I wouldn't dump anyone who took a straight razor to my balls for fear they'd do it again.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Like an olympic swimmer.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Like an olympic swimmer.



With nair and laser hair removal?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Tao said:


> With nair and laser hair removal?


I shave


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I shave



Can I help?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 7, 2013)

Tao said:


> Can I help?


I've been sitting in this bathtub for like an hour now. Where the hell are you?


----------



## Khaki (Aug 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I wouldn't dump anyone who took a straight razor to my balls for fear they'd do it again.



Unless your new nickname is Squeaky.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I've been sitting in this bathtub for like an hour now. Where the hell are you?



Charging the video camera, I'll be there soon.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 7, 2013)

Venus leg razors!

Amirite, ladies.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> *It's creepy but possible that someone is jerking off to this post*, why would anyone care how you shave?



Cough...well this is awkward, Kitsune. 


I guess it's just mindless chatter.



TalkingDog said:


> Venus leg razors!
> 
> Amirite, ladies.



I wish is was socially normal for guys to shave their legs like it is for women. That inhibition is the main reason I don't, because I'd be embarrassed as hell to admit it and pretty much all the products aimed at that function are girly.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread is still alive?
Wut.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I was actually being silly, but there's some action heroes who have thick stubble that goes all the way down their neck and looks manly.
> 
> It doesn't work unless you have a strong jaw and neck to begin with though. Or a splendid chin. Judge Dredd's chin is quite impressive.




Are you talking about that dark shade that remains even after you've shaved?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Are you talking about that dark shade that remains even after you've shaved?



More like after having left it a bit, but yes that still counts.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> More like after having left it a bit, but yes that still counts.



Ah righto, I think that's caused by dry shaving with those electric razors, it doesn't quite make the cut.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 9, 2013)

I shave my legs, privates and arm-pits. So that's a lot of work.. TToTT but I also wax though  but for that the hairs need to be a certain length.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Ah righto, I think that's caused by dry shaving with those electric razors, it doesn't quite make the *cut*.



hawhaw

but yes, I agree. I use an electric razor and it still leaves shit behind. It's got interchangable heads and I always use the part that has more in common with electric sheep shears as the "normal" solution doesn't work as I have a terrible habit of putting it off rather than doing it every day. 

My face fuzz sucks anyway. It doesn't do anything but become chin frizz or fat sideburns. I'd love myself some manly stubble but I'm already pretty cool with shaving myself silky-smooth anyway.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

I just tried to shave everything I was brave enough to under my nose with an electric razor. Having trouble with legs. D:


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I just tried to shave everything I was brave enough to under my nose with an electric razor. Having trouble with legs. D:



Use lot's of shaving cream for those.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Use lot's of shaving cream for those.



I've been going bone dry. D:

I'll to try to find something.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I've been going bone dry. D:
> 
> I'll to try to find something.



Omg. 

We're dudes...our hair is thicker than girls. Don't shave another inch until you find some. You'll get razor burn or cut yourself.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 9, 2013)

With the cheapest packs of triple-blades I can find and Barbasol,
because I po'.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Omg.
> 
> We're dudes...our hair is thicker than girls. Don't shave another inch until you find some. You'll get razor burn or cut yourself.



As it is the razor is practically bouncing off. And greenpeace showed up to protest at the destruction of spotted owl habitat.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I've been going bone dry. D:
> 
> I'll to try to find something.



Bog-standard beard trimmers wont cut it for MAN HAIR. You'll need proper shears, then it'll just fall off. I'm not really into shaving my body hair, but I tried it once to see how it would look and feel. Definitely more hygienic. Didn't sweat as much, and overall it was much more comfortable.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

I've decided to finish. I'm down to my knees at the moment. 
I think I'll ask my dad about wet shaving, because I appear to have carbon fibre leg hair.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2013)

Shaving mug and brush. Shaving cream sucks.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 9, 2013)

I shaved my arms once, because they were ridiculously hairy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been stopping at my knees, but I bought a better shaver and have done my whole legs now. 

I feel very smooth.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 16, 2013)

Skullmiser said:


> I don't have to shave. I haven't enough facial hair.
> I don't think it's mutilation, though. I think it's something one does to appear professional, like Tuvok. He just has so much dignity. He shaved with a straight edge razor even when he was completely blind in the Star Trek Voyager episode, "The Year of Hell."
> If you think that anything in Star Trek is disgusting, then you disgust me.



I just watched that episode yesterday! Tuvok is a pimp. Star Trek is the shit. Im making my way through every episode. From the original, enterprise, DS9 and now Im on voyager. 

Oh and I shave my head and face when I want to get fancy. Nuthin like a razor smooth scalp. Usually I go with the scruffy look for a week at a time.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

Huh.

I shave my face. I do it with a razor and cream.

Wow, this is so interesting.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 16, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> Huh.
> 
> I shave my face. I do it with a razor and cream.
> 
> Wow, this is so interesting.



OMG me too! Who would've though?


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 16, 2013)

I shave everything except my head, pretty much. Unfortunately, hair grows back.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm very picky when it comes to hair. I don't like guys to have a lot of hair, but being bald is weird too. 

As for myself, it's nonya-bee. q.q


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

Migoto Da said:


> I shave everything except my head, pretty much.



Bad idea.



> Unfortunately, hair grows back.



Ch'yeah, no shit.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 18, 2013)

Generally I shave my face, except a small beard I let grow. Most of the time I have to avoid using any kind of soap, don't know why but my face always breaks out when I do.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

I got a new hair trimmer! Now I can cut my own hair and try new facial hair configurations. 

Odd/gross question: ... Do any of you guys shave your butts? Now that I'm back on the dating scene I'm all self conscious about bum hair.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 19, 2013)

LOLGOSH, bB! So personal!

By the mighty razor of Sulfuron, ASS HAIR BE PURGED!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I got a new hair trimmer! Now I can cut my own hair and try new facial hair configurations.
> 
> Odd/gross question: ... Do any of you guys shave your butts? Now that I'm back on the dating scene I'm all self conscious about bum hair.



Yes, because it makes me feel bad. Shave carefully, you may want to use a 3mm attachment at first before you use the bare trimmer. Be very very careful around delicate tissues and don't shave until you have a good view or angle. 

Only do it after a shower [give yourself some time to dry off properly, because dry hair is easier for trimmers to cut] and wash the trimmer blade gently afterwards. You should be smooth for about 3 days. If you're only just starting then shaving with a bar shaver after using the trimmer might give you ingrown hairs. Just use the hair trimmer, because it does a good enough job, again you may suffer some irritation anyway, so be gentle- your skin will get used to it after a while.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2013)

FAF: Home of internet arguments and learning to shave your ass.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes, because it makes me feel bad. Shave carefully, you may want to use a 3mm attachment at first before you use the bare trimmer. Be very very careful around delicate tissues and don't shave until you have a good view or angle.
> 
> Only do it after a shower [give yourself some time to dry off properly, because dry hair is easier for trimmers to cut] and wash the trimmer blade gently afterwards. You should be smooth for about 3 days. If you're only just starting then shaving with a bar shaver after using the trimmer might give you ingrown hairs. Just use the hair trimmer, because it does a good enough job, again you may suffer some irritation anyway, so be gentle- your skin will get used to it after a while.


Informative and hilarious. Thank you! I might try that soon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Informative and hilarious. Thank you! I might try that soon.



I was about to say 'Post a picture for us when you're done', before I realised what that would entail.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 19, 2013)

*slaps fallowfox*
NEVER DRY SHAVE!
*SLAP*
NEVER
*SLAP*
DRY
*SLAP*
SHAVE


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2013)

Clayton said:


> *slaps fallowfox*
> NEVER DRY SHAVE!
> *SLAP*
> NEVER
> ...



It works for me. D:


----------



## Wrobel (Sep 20, 2013)

This has been a very informative morning for me.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, wasn't expecting to learn this today. 

Might go shave my erm... face! now.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 20, 2013)

Butt shave...

Shaved butts...

Shave a butt...

I'm sorry, I'm at a loss for words right now.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll shave using an electric trimming razor, and that's only every couple of days or so that I'll do that. I personally don't see the issue that occurs with the "You should always use a razor mentality" because the electric trimmers make me happy.


----------



## DreamsOfAshenGray (Sep 20, 2013)

Legs, armpits, arms, and lady-parts, and I use a safety razor.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2013)

Just tried shaving _absolutely everything_. Would not recommend; very difficult and looks like angry elephant when finished.


----------

